# 6" Round 2 Layer Cake - Can I just cut my regular 9"cake recipe in half?



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a favorite cake recipe for a standard *9" *2 layer cake. Since it's just the two of us home alone right now I thought it would be fun to make a much smaller cake. If I cut my recipe in half will it make the right amount of batter for two *6"* pans? The recipe calls for 3 eggs. I have large size eggs. Would I be safe adding 2 whole large eggs or is it worth trying to slightly beat the 2nd egg then pour in just half of it? Thanks in advance for your expert advice!


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Quantity is kind of hard to just change like that. If would be easier if the eggs were by weight. I mean if you have done this recipe before you could just start with the lower amount of eggs and egg a little at a time until the consistency looks right. You could also just do the original recipe, freeze one of the rounds and bisect the other to make a two layer.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

What Seoul Food wrote about freezing one round and bisecting other other was exactly what came to mind when reading your post. You can also freeze the icing, and then when you want another cake, all you have to do is thaw the components and assemble.


----------



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks all for your valuable advice. I think I will make the full recipe and freeze the extra as suggested. Another question, have either of you used Kahlua or other Liqueur in a frosting? I usually use a bit of strong coffee but thought I might try Kahlua this time.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm all for liquor at this point! Seriously though - I've not used Kahlua, but do use liquors in icing all the time.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I have used Kahlua and Bailey's in frosting but it was for cupcakes, not a round cake. Also I didn't try freezing it. I honestly didn't notice a huge flavor change with it but that could just be my taste buds.


----------



## JamesPagan (Oct 23, 2019)

last year I discovered an easy solution when I made a 6 inch birthday cake. I no longer adapted cake recipes to fit the smaller cake pan size. Instead, I began using cake batter from my CUPCAKE recipes.


----------

